# Small Circle South of Boston



## Bobby135 (Feb 6, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could help me out.  I live about 10 miles south of boston and am looking for a small circle instructor.  Can anyone help me out??  All I have been able to find is probably 25 mins North of Boston.

Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## Carol (Feb 6, 2007)

I think Peter Freedman has a school in the Norwood/Westwood area.   He's worth checking out.   

http://www.jujutsu.org/


----------

